

Palm Gives Up.  Latest Palm Pre update drops support for iTunes syncing - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/48021

======
anderzole
Palm has bigger fish to fry than worrying about iTunes

~~~
JamieEi
True, but it was so fun seeing them tweak Apple!

------
protomyth
Well, maybe now they will work on an actual sync solution or buy one from
Missing Sync.

------
phatboyslim
If anyone hasn't checked out doubleTwist (www.doubletwist.com) this is the
solution I am using right now, and plan to use for all my devices once I am
comfortable with it.

~~~
jrockway
I use ... rsync.

------
lurkinggrue
My solution is to drag mp3's on to the palm mass storage drive and it is dead
simple.

It helps that I never got into the iTunes habit.

~~~
endtime
Glad that works for you. But for users who like smart playlists, there aren't
a ton of stable (well, relatively - iTunes is a lesser evil) options outside
iTunes.

------
RyanMcGreal
Reminds me of this interview (see Jobs at 4:20):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1wP6v4maL0>

------
NathanKP
Now is the perfect time for some enterprising programmer to come up with a
better solution.

